# Is Vagisil safe while breastfeeding



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone know? I can't find a definitive answer anywhere and I just bought it. I'm desparate! I'm into more natural things but in a pinch I picked Vagisil up, thinking it would be safe while breastfeeding but not sure after googling it.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

So the active ingredient seems to be lignocaine but check the box to make sure I've got that right. If so then yes, I would consider it safe. Haley's lists it as an L2 but that is a cumulative score based on its use as a cardiac drug as well as a local anaesthetic. I would think the dose you'd be using would be very small.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

The active ingredient actually is benzocaine (20%) and resorcinol (3%), if that helps at all..


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks, I had trouble finding the ingredients anywhere. So neither of the active ingredients is in Hales but benzocaine is also a local anaesthetic. Resorcinol is an antiseptic. I'm guessing the amount you would absorb would be very small and that you would be fine to breast feed and use it but, as I said, neither are in Hales.


----------



## SilverMoon010 (Jul 15, 2009)

I feel like I should know this already...but what is Hales?

Is there anything more natural to use for external itching from a possible yeast infection? I'm not sure that is what I have. I'm going to call the doc today. I've never had issues with yeast infections but lately seem to be getting this type of issue. Can breastfeeding cause yeast infections? I'm just wondering if it can be happening from the fluctuations in my hormones or something. I normally had issues in the past with UTIs, not yeast infections, so I'm thrown for a loop as to why I am all of the sudden having issues with this.

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

Sorry, Thomas Hale wrote the book Medicines and Mother's Milk which is the definitive resource for lactation-medication info.

It's good you're going to see your doctor, if it is thrush you can get a definitive treatment. Not sure that bf specifically increases the risk of thrush but the hormones can definitely cause dryness so there may be changes which could cause irritation and itching.

For mild thrush you could try natural yogurt.


----------



## MichelleZB (Nov 1, 2011)

For a yeast infection, you should get an antifungal like Canesten. Vagisil is just an anesthetic and treats the itching but not the yeast.

Either way, it's a local cream and it's really unlikely you'd get a lot of it into your breastmilk.


----------

